# Finish install but cant boot



## Harmnot (Mar 11, 2018)

I have finish install bsd but there is no boot option on my computer ? Is there any missing file on ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

